# They are now making CATALYTIC CONVERTOR ALARMS !



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

So now you cut a much larger section of the pipe snd take the lock with it.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 644865











Pearl Police Department makes arrests in catalytic converter thefts


The Pearl Police Department has made three arrests in what they suspect to be a string of catalytic converter thefts.




www.wlbt.com


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 644866


Too late for my Prius.

Catalytic thieves should be drawn and quartered.

Ok, maybe just drawn and left in the hot sun a few days.


----------



## BrainDead Driver (Dec 15, 2021)

now those alarms will not work . Or cages . I used to work at yhaul service department for six years .
Those converters used to get ripped daily . We put in those goofy cages . The thiefs used to use a typical battery operated saw to cut the pipe . But the cage you cant cut it with a saw . So the thiews started to use a blow torch.
Now a blow towch will easily cut those tamper devices like butter. But the saw cuts the pipe faster . That galvonised pipe is hard to cut with a torch. This is why you see them cut with a saw. 
Now that alarm sticker might scare the thief off right away Post a sticker on the windows so they can see.
But thief jacks up the car . Alarm will not go off. He Easily cuts those alarm straps with a blow torch. It wont shake it at all. Use his hand to place it on the ground . Cuts your converter off . Leaves you pile of popp for a calling card . Laughing all the way. Cash in that 100 to 150 converter .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BrainDead Driver said:


> now those alarms will not work . Or cages . I used to work at yhaul service department for six years .
> Those converters used to get ripped daily . We put in those goofy cages . The thiefs used to use a typical battery operated saw to cut the pipe . But the cage you cant cut it with a saw . So the thiews started to use a blow torch.
> Now a blow towch will easily cut those tamper devices like butter. But the saw cuts the pipe faster . That galvonised pipe is hard to cut with a torch. This is why you see them cut with a saw.
> Now that alarm sticker might scare the thief off right away Post a sticker on the windows so they can see.
> But thief jacks up the car . Alarm will not go off. He Easily cuts those alarm straps with a blow torch. It wont shake it at all. Use his hand to place it on the ground . Cuts your converter off . Leaves you pile of popp for a calling card . Laughing all the way. Cash in that 100 to 150 converter .


Fill convertor with black powder.
Will EXPLODE with torch or sparks from saw.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Funny how all they have to do is Outlaw recycling catalytic converters like they did AC unit in Florida


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Wish I could find the news article but we had a meth moron in the area that was stealing catalytic converters. They caught him when the car fell off the jack and killed him.

Edit, I found it, apparently this is a regular occurrence: Sheriff: Man killed while trying to steal catalytic converter near Zebulon :: WRAL.com


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

Thieves use battery powered cutoff saws that cut through any material so stainless isn't a problem. If you set your car alarm it should go off when they jackit up to access the cat. Have an alarm company install or adjust a motion sensitive alarm on your car and yes really windy days will pose a problem. But who cares about a couple windy days and an alarm that goes off occasionally


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

So how does this alarm stop a deaf thief?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Illini said:


> So how does this alarm stop a deaf thief?


Morse code with the lights.








Honestly think about what you just asked!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

He must have Needed more Tattoo's . . .


----------

